
Shadows of a 4th Spatial Dimension - dcow
https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25011
======
anigbrowl
Hideously clever full paper
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08361](https://arxiv.org/abs/1705.08361)

------
anigbrowl
Mods, please do not revert the article title to the different but
significantly less obvious one on the journal article.

------
mr_spothawk
> Our results provide a platform for the study of higher-dimensional
> topological physics.

... whoa!

